# Which side should I use



## jstive (Mar 7, 2010)

I am working on building a small grow room for medicinal marijuana here in Mich.  I can legally grow 12 plants.  The room I am building is approx. 6.5x6ft with 7ft ceilings.  I have already got the room framed in and am wiring it now with two seperate 15a breakers.  By the way this is in a corner of my basement.  It will have a total of 12 duplex outlets in it and one switch for a green light above.  I also plan on tapping into my waterline and running hot and cold water to it. (Bye the way I am on a well) my ph is 8.0 (so I know I will have to bring it down) ppm249 (yesterday it was 195) us was 349. One of my questions are these parameters alright except for the ph? Or should I run my water (when ready) through an RO system?  I am drywalling the outside and insulating the 2 2x4 walls. (The other two walls are my basement blocks).  This is the other question I have I bought 4x8 bye 3/4in. thick styrofoam with somekind of reflective material on one side.  The reason I bought this is because it has some R value for an insulation factor.  I think this is an underlayment.  Anyway the reason I bought it is cause I figured I would use the reflective side for the grow room.  I plan on putting it on the inside walls (all 4 of them) and the ceiling.  I don't think this is an aluminum foil, the best way to describe it is its kinda semi dull looking and slightly dimpled but looks like a good reflective material.  Do you expierenced people think it would be the best to use it with the shinny side reflecting the light or the white styrofoam side?  I think I plan on dividing the room in half with mylar or something similar and running cfls for vegetive and a 600whps for flowering.  I will also be running appropriate fans and filters.  Does this plan sound alright and if there is any suggestions that would help me out it sure would be appreciated?  I am a former HVAC contractor who is now retired and trying to straighten out some health issues.  So all suggestions are greatly apprecciated.  I will try and take some pics as I go.  Thanks for listening and if someone could ansewer my questions I would really be happy.   Jim


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2010)

You will need to build a real wall between the vegging and the flowering room so that you can keep the flowering room dark during lights out.  I would make the flowering room about twice as big as the vegging room.  I would also use a wall covering (over your insulation) like mylar or panda film with known reflectability.  We have learned that just because something looks reflective doesn't mean that it is.  Your lighting is expensive, you want to reflect back as much as possible.  You are going to want 2500-3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging and 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.  A 600W HPS is good for about 16 sq ft.

IMO, the ppms of your well water is too high and you should plan on installing an RO.  You will most likely have to adjust your pH.

Since you are an HVAC guy, you should be okay putting your own ventilation together.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 7, 2010)

when u frame your dividing wall, run your 2x4 studs skinny to conserve space.
2'' wall studs instead of 4'' will save you a little growing/flowering space.


----------



## v35b (Mar 7, 2010)

My well water PPm is 960 and my grow is doing great!


----------



## jstive (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies so far the advise has been really helpful and I will do as advised.  I will build a seperation wall and turn the 2x4s sideways to conserve space.  Keep the ideas coming I will take into consideration all suggestions.  You people are great.  Thanks, Jim  P.S. I will buy Mylar or some type of good known reflective materials.


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 14, 2010)

The one thing I did and would advise is go click on THG name and read as many of her posts as you can, that girl knows her stuff. Also put in 20 amp wiring and breakers for the room outlets what we do draws alot of power, don't burn the house down growing, the cost is min. for the peace of mind and run the proper size ext. cords if you need them!!!! 20 amps takes min. 12/2 wire. Hope this helps a fellow Michigander!


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 29, 2011)

I would consider useing sheetrock instead of the foam board for your inside walls and celing for the fire proofing it adds, and use the foam board on the outside for insulation. also, if you turn your 2x4s sideways for your deviding wall, your bottom and top plate will be two inches wider than your studs so be sure to keep them flush to one side, so whatever you use to cover your wall with will extend from the bottom of the bottom plate to the top of the top plate and eleminate the chance of light leaking through. I have been a carpender for more than 35 years, and i like sheetrock because it can be painted easier than OCB or foamboard. Just my openion of corse.


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 30, 2011)

Not much to add to what has been said apart from your water. Since you have no idea what the 200 or so ppm are, an RO machine may be a wise investment. You could try a grow without one to see if you feel it has no adverse effects but be prepared to invest in one.
Hope you will post some pics of the completed room once done.
Good luck dude. W


----------

